# livery windsor area?



## hihosilver (31 December 2014)

Hi there looking for yard nr Windsor or surrounding areas for my friend. Must have a school, turnout and good hacking? any ideas? x


----------



## Hexx (1 January 2015)

Try....

Tile Place Stables, Old Windsor
Dell Park Farm, Old Windsor
Priory Farm - Old Windsor
kimbers Farm - Holyport
Hornbuckle Farm - Winkfield
Bourne brook stables - Winkfield

Turnout in this area will be limited as it is very clay-heavy soil.  At our yard, we are on every other day turnout, with horses on the walker on their in days.  Tile Place and Dell Park have access to the Great Park.


----------

